# Re-Flash a module with E-sys



## Rickardg (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi,
Does anybody know how to re-flash a module to the same SW level as it currently is? I dont have any old TAL, and when i calculate one the "normal" way it doesent give me the possibilety to flash the module since its already on the "right" SW level.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Read SVT, save it, open .xml with xml editor. The modify that specific module, change all other files (numbers) but HWEL and HWAP to something else. Then use this svt as svt_ist and original svt as svt_soll, then you can calculate TAL. So you must modify SWLF, BTLD, FLSL and IBAD, just change last three numbers to something else.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Or use an old psdzdaten to calculate SVT and TAL.

CU Oliver


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Or use an old psdzdaten to calculate SVT and TAL.
> 
> CU Oliver


True. Or maybe use old psdzdata to calculate svt, then use this svt as svt_ist and calculate again new svt, this time with current psdzdata, then calculate TAL?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

All roads leads to Rome. 

CU Oliver


----------



## Rickardg (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you very much for your answers,
I think i will go the xml editing way since old pszd daten most probably would involve a lot of other modules, and im not sure what impact that would have or how to handle that.
When xml editing, I will use older btld, swfl and cafd that i found from an old printout of the same car.
But im still curious to know what Calculation strategy: "Sinle flash" in SWt target calculation does..


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I tried the single flash once and it did not work. It was maybe a year ago so can't remember exactly.

You can use the psdzdata way, don't worry about other modules as you are just flashing one. Which module it is btw?

If you use .xml way, I think that you can use any numbers, as long as they differ from current numbers. This way there will be a difference between svt_ist and svt_soll, so TAL will include that module.


----------



## Rickardg (Nov 20, 2014)

Its not a critical module, it is EMF (parking brake) Reason is that i suspect that something happen to it during coding.. 
I tryed to implement start/stop functionallity on the car, so i coded (amongst other modules) EMF with a newer Zeitkriterium (my car was too old) to try it out. 
It didnt work well, so i reverted back by coding according to orginal. BUT... after that it gives me fault codes about missing connections to the brake calipers. The module work perfect, wich is strange due to the fault code that should make it inoperatable. So, i would like to re-flash it to see if it solves the problem even if it in theory shouldnt make a difference.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Did you tried to set your VO original and code (not FDL code) the EMF again?

CU Oliver


----------



## Rickardg (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes i did, and it should have solved the problem but it didnt... Coding in general is quite straightforward and should not have this kind of impact... 
But sometimes things happen in the backgroud that cant be explained, and to VO code with "wrong" zeitkriterium might be one of those things.
I will try tonight and report back if it made a difference...
Alternative would be to use ISTA/P and just tick in programming and coding for EMF, but i would like to use E-sys to learn more about how it works


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

sorry to pick this up again.... did you solve your issue?


----------

